# Livres en anglais sur mon iPad français?



## SetBlue (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un iPad 3G depuis ce midi, j'ai installé l'application iBooks.

Je m'aperçois que le contenu de la bibliothèque semble être spécifique à chaque pays.

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a un moyen d'accéder aux livres en anglais présents sur l'iBooks Store US. J'aimerais bien pouvoir acheter quelques livres US pour travailler un peu mon anglais.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai le problème inverse 

Mon iBooks pointe sur le UK et je ne trouve aucun moyen d'aller sur le français.

En fait, j'utilise alternativement l'iTunes store UK et le français (j'ai une carte bancaire différente pour chaque pays). J'ai acheté sur le store UK la série LOST saeson 6 qui est maintenant terminée depuis une semaine. Quand je vais dans mes préférences Store je ne peux remettre mon pays à France car il bloque en disant que mon pass pour LOST est toujours actif et que je ne peux changer tant que la saison n'est pas terminée.

Etrangement je n'ai pas de problème sur mon Mac pour passer sur l'iTunes Store français en étant dans iTunes. Mais impossible de changer le pays sur France dans le setting Store de l'iPad.

Au fait sais-tu si l'on peut s'échanger des iBooks? Ce serait bien utile dans le cas présent.
Si c'est possible j'ai téléchargé gratuitement:

Aesop's Fables	(620 BC-563 BC Aesop)
Stories from Hans Andersen	(Hans Christian Andersen)
iPad User Guide	(Apple Inc.)
Pride and Prejudice	(Jane Austen)
Wuthering Heights	(Emily Brontë)
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland	(Lewis Carroll)
On the Origin of Species	(Charles Darwin)
A Christmas Carol	(Charles Dickens)
Grimm's Fairy Stories	(Jacob Grimm & Wilhelm Grimm)
Thoughts on Art and Life	(1452-1519 Leonardo da Vinci)
Selected Essays	(Karl Marx)
Winnie-the-Pooh	(A. A. Milne)

@+
patrice


----------



## twinworld (28 Mai 2010)

Quand vous êtes sur la page d'accueil faut faire défiler la fenêtre et sélectionner la langue


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Quand vous êtes sur la page d'accueil faut faire défiler la fenêtre et sélectionner la langue



Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre de quelle page d'accueil tu me parles. Lorsque je suis sur l'iPad et que je vais sur iBooks je ne vois pas où je peux choisir la langue.
De même lorsque je suis sur l'iPad et que je vais sur iTunes je ne vois où je peux changer la langue. Je suis sur l'iTunes store UK sur mon iPad.

Alors que sur mon Mac lorsque je vais sur iTunes je vois bien comment changer de langue. C'est ce que j'expliquais précédemment. Je peux aller sur l'iTunes store français avec mon Mac mais pas avec mon iPad...

Mais je n'ai peut-être pas compris ta réponse. Je veux bien plus de précision. Merci.


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

Sur l'ipad, vous ouvrez l'iBook, vous cliquez sur le bouton "store", vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil du store. Vous faîtes défiler la page vers le bas et là vous pouvez choisir la langue.


----------



## SetBlue (29 Mai 2010)

> _Sur l'ipad, vous ouvrez l'iBook, vous cliquez sur le bouton "store", vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil du store. Vous faîtes défiler la page vers le bas et là vous pouvez choisir la langue._



Euh, perso je n'ai pas de possibilité de changer la langue au bas de l'application iBooks...

Tu ne confonds pas avec l'iTunes Store sur iTunes?


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

SetBlue a dit:


> Euh, perso je n'ai pas de possibilité de changer la langue au bas de l'application iBooks...
> 
> Tu ne confonds pas avec l'iTunes Store sur iTunes?


non, je ne confonds pas. J'ai mon iPad sous la main. J'ouvre l'application. Je clique sur "Store" et je fais défiler la fenètre en bas pour choisir si je veux avoir des livres en français, en chinois, en espagnol, en allemand. 

ça ne change pas la langue, ça propose des titres dans la langue choisie. Mais il ne s'agit pas d'avoir une traduction.


----------



## SetBlue (29 Mai 2010)

Je viens de suivre tes instructions mais moi je n'ai rien d'autre que 3 boutons (Mon compte, Utiliser et Assistance)  au bas de la page d'accueil du Store dans l'application iBooks.

A part ça, nous sommes d'accord, c'est bien un accès au store US que je cherche, je ne parle pas de traduction.


----------



## Canggu (29 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Il faut que tu cliques sur Mon compte, là il te demande Identifiant et mot de pass: tu tapes simplement ton identifiant et mot de pass correspondant à ton compte sur store US, tu valides et ça te connecte automatiquement au store US (j' imagine que la procédure marche aussi pour les autres pays disposant déjà de l' ibookstore et avec le compte qui va avec). Si tu n' en as pas encore, google est ton ami: il existe plein de tutoriaux expliquant la démarche à suivre pour se créer un compte US à partir d' iTunes. Par contre, si tu veux acheter des bouquins sur le store US, il te faudra créditer ton compte avec des carte iTunes US achetées sur ebay ou autre, ou bien avoir une carte de crédit US


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2010)

Canggu a dit:


> Il faut que tu cliques sur Mon compte, là il te demande Identifiant et mot de pass: tu tapes simplement ton identifiant et mot de pass correspondant à ton compte sur store


c'est vrai que j'ai pas pensé à rappeler l'évidence : il faut se connecter à son compte pour acheter un livre, même si c'est un livre gratuit. C'est la même chose que pour les achats sur l'App Store.


----------



## Olympe (30 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est vrai que j'ai pas pensé à rappeler l'évidence : il faut se connecter à son compte pour acheter un livre, même si c'est un livre gratuit. C'est la même chose que pour les achats sur l'App Store.



C'est tellement évident


----------



## Blanketman (12 Juin 2010)

Olympe a dit:


> C'est tellement évident



LOL ça n'a rien d'évident (pour les apps on achète directement) et de toute façon ça change pas le problème.

Sur amazon une seule carte de crédit permet d'acheter des livres sur leur site fr, uk ou us.

Apple espèrent rivaliser, et ils te demandent une carte de crédit US ou uk pour acheter un livre en anglais!!! Et téléchargé en plus!! Elle est bien bonne celle la, ça me ferait marrer si je me retrouvais pas, comme c'est le cas, avec une biblio ipad entièrement VIDE! A croire qu'ils ne veulent pas vendre de livres..

Sérieusement je pense que ça sera rectifié tot ou tard, mais ça m'étonne de la part d'apple. Il y a peut-être un problème de contrat avec les éditeurs pour l'instant.


----------



## kanak (22 Juin 2010)

Blanketman a dit:


> LOL ça n'a rien d'évident (pour les apps on achète directement) et de toute façon ça change pas le problème.
> 
> Sur amazon une seule carte de crédit permet d'acheter des livres sur leur site fr, uk ou us.
> 
> ...



+1

Moi qui me faisait une joie de ne plus devoir me balader avec mon gros bouquin, s'il il n'y a pas de livre en anglais, ca n'a pas d'intérêt.
Espérons que ce soit corrigé et vite.


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2010)

bonpat a dit:


> Mon iBooks pointe sur le UK et je ne trouve aucun moyen d'aller sur le français.
> 
> En fait, j'utilise alternativement l'iTunes store UK et le français (j'ai une carte bancaire différente pour chaque pays). J'ai acheté sur le store UK la série LOST saeson 6 qui est maintenant terminée depuis une semaine. Quand je vais dans mes préférences Store je ne peux remettre mon pays à France car il bloque en disant que mon pass pour LOST est toujours actif et que je ne peux changer tant que la saison n'est pas terminée.
> 
> Etrangement je n'ai pas de problème sur mon Mac pour passer sur l'iTunes Store français en étant dans iTunes. Mais impossible de changer le pays sur France dans le setting Store de l'iPad.



Bon et bien mon problème vient bien de chez Apple. Je ne peux changer de iTunes Store UK à iTunes Store France parce que leur système bogue.
Ca fait maintenant un mois que je les ai averti et j'ai enfin reçu une charmante réponse:

"_Hello Patrice, 

Greetings from California, my name is Jernise and I will be happy to assist you. I hope that you are having a nice day. Your request has been escalated to myself for further handling. I understand your not able to change the country on your account due to a season pass that will not close .I am currently investigating the issue that you have reported. I will contact you as soon as I have completed my investigation.

Thank you for your patience while I try to find a resolution to this issue. I will keep you up to date with my findings and provide the information to you as soon as I can.

If you have any other questions or concerns regarding this matter, please do not hesitate to respond so that I may further assist you. Please note replying to this email will ensure fastest service.

Have a wonderful day! 

Sincerely,

Jernise 
iTunes Store Senior Advisor _"

J'espère qu'il vont être plus rapide à réparer qu'à répondre...


----------

